# Let's see your ride!



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Show us whatcha bringing to SoWo!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*

Trying to find a good pic for ya. Cannot wait for another great year


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (JHanna79)*









Should be changed by then. We'll see.


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

ill be there ...and my centercaps are coming too


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_=Cannot wait for another great year

x2....best show of the year IMO!!

bringing this heap


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*

this:








this:








or this:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










not real sure, but it will likely be the scirocco... i was the only S1 there last year... 
your opinions???


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll probably have the only CQ there


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

We have a group coming from Indy this year. Here's my turd.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

ill be bringin my bucket








hopefully with new wheels....if not them im just going to murder these ones out


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_ill be bringin my bucket








hopefully with new wheels....if not them im just going to murder these ones out









when the hell did you move ?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

He had to come back to the land of awesome


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_He had to come back to the land of awesome









yea if you like shoveling snow


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eliotkb)*

hahaha I moved back in august man.....got tired of all the b.s and lack of work down there in florida.


----------



## BustedDubs4Life (Dec 24, 2009)

Yo Danny this is Scott!
I was thinking about bringing the rust bucket up to this just for the hell of it, i'll be working in Mobile Alabama this summer but it looks like it would be worth it to make the trip.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (BustedDubs4Life)*

hell yeah man....you dont need to have a show car to go to SoWo....just bring the bucket down man. its gonna be a helluva good time


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_hahaha I moved back in august man.....got tired of all the b.s and lack of work down there in florida.

i feel you. i'm a muncie native, and the south sucks for me...


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_hell yeah man....you dont need to have a show car to go to SoWo....just bring the bucket down man. its gonna be a helluva good time

Did anyone tell you i put a deposit on a cabin? sleeps 12 people comfortably and its 71 a person or something like that for each head. youre welcome to join, we still have some spots left


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (eliotkb)*

how many spots do you have left and who all will be in there? people i know i assume lol


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_how many spots do you have left and who all will be in there? people i know i assume lol

5 actual spots left - but people are welcome to sleep on the floor if they want lol. ft myers guys mostly and 2 or 3 naples people so far. not everyone has given me a definite answer so i didnt put them on the list yet.


----------



## milkandcookies (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*

*Last year:*








*This year:*










_Modified by milkandcookies at 4:52 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (milkandcookies)*

pm sent eliot


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (VWDugan)*

From SoWo last year when we got lost in the mountains for like 5 hours lol









MANY MANY MANY changes since last year, its almost scary


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ohiodub_99.5)*









my pig!


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

Reveled on the 15 of may. Will be changed.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Where them Syndicates!


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Where them Syndicates!










Right here. I'll be bringing my murdered mkv.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes yes yes.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_ 










Michael..I've always loved your R and the wife's Gti. See you there.


----------



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

My first year coming to SOWO; just made my reservation !






















I'll be bringing this; hopefully with a few mods under her belt by then:


















_Modified by Saabstory02 at 4:58 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

looking forward to it!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_









is that Bob Ross on the tail


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86vwgti8v* »_
is that Bob Ross on the tail









lol


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*









+ boost
And if I can convince wifey to drive separate:


















_Modified by elRey at 9:43 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

inb4 "lower it."








i got one of those extended warranty things, and i'm not sure what can be done without voiding the warranty... i seriously doubt that the beetle in the background will be ready in time for SOWO. hasn't ran in at least 18 months...


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (cactu4r)*

see you guys there.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_see you guys there.









wow.... those wheels are perfect on there... glad you picked them up from Stienke... see you there


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (ohiodub_99.5)*

This:








Or This:








Plus this....


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hi there lady!


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*









so sick


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

Damn Russ I thought you was gonna post a pic of yours. Since it is the only show it goes to


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlenr* »_Hi there lady!

Hey poopsikins! <3


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BluishGreen1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluishGreen1.8T* »_
















those are gonna be beat feet coming from Ohio & back.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (ohiodub_99.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohiodub_99.5* »_
wow.... those wheels are perfect on there... glad you picked them up from Stienke... see you there









thanks man, I love them and can't wait to get the coils and spacers on..


----------



## 1.8tblue4door (May 24, 2008)




----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (1.8tblue4door)*

This


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

^so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Road Boss)*

Im bringing these...


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

one of them....


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*








fsi in a rabbit....bet that thing scoots like no other... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (JDMillhouse)*

Looks like a 2.5 to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sick either way though!!


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_Looks like a 2.5 to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sick either way though!!

correct and thanks! its a blast


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

cant wait


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

count me in


----------



## robbinsresort (Jun 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

TDI's are made for roadtrips!


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6swap)*








hope you can make it...love to see that museum masterpiece in person...


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

ya, show up son!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6swap)*

Do it Glen!
Fatman you coming down this year?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

my first year attending....cant wait! its my birthday weekend also, should be interesting...


----------



## MagikMarkr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

But she will be looking completely different.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*

texas should be well represented.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















_Modified by whitepepper at 12:12 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (whitepepper)*

That's hot


----------



## minionkid256 (Sep 8, 2007)

no vw anymore


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *simplicit* »_I'll probably have the only CQ there








http://file.walagata.com/w/jsonel/IMG_2356_0.JPG 











_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_ http://www.beloblog.com/KGW_Blogs/travel/archives/Alaska 737-800.jpg 


You really coming from Alaska for this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my wife has family there. 



_Modified by autotragik b3attlewagen at 12:25 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saabstory02* »_That's hot

















X2
mines not worthy of pics yet. ill get it there someday.


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Damn Russ I thought you was gonna post a pic of yours. Since it is the only show it goes to









Bwahahahaha!!


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostdIndigo)*

Still need to dial in the stance but for now...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev. Longride* »_Still need to dial in the stance but for now...

















butter..not no parkay, not no margarine...strictly butter


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*

Hopefully Sam, this year will be more enjoyable for you without the need for a pitstop.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Hopefully Sam, this year will be more enjoyable for you without the need for a pitstop.

As humurous as the pitstop was Rodney, I sure do not want a repeat.
That was a misserable 1st SOWO. 
I'll drive my Toyota before I take that MKII again this year.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

...nice wagon Rev Longride...you ever pass through Wilmington?








might or might not have the same wheels


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*

Hopefully you can join us Rodney. If not you'll be missed.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

Hopefully, I will be able to get to come....


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (PiSSAT4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PiSSAT4motion* »_...nice wagon Rev Longride...you ever pass through Wilmington?


nope, haven't been through Wilmington...yet!
while I have these on my clipboard from another forum, I'll drop them here too







(wh0re







)








Plaid center caps? Yeah the match the interior.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Easy on the details Rev. Save all that jazz for the show


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autotragik b3attlewagen* »_
You really coming from Alaska for this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my wife has family there. 
_Modified by autotragik b3attlewagen at 12:25 PM 3-5-2010_

Yes. Flying to Nc then driving down


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_We have a group coming from Indy this year. Here's my turd.









the nicest turd ive ever seen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

my piece will be there as well










_Modified by ryannorris16 at 12:33 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

Fatman will be there with the woman and a new to us ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_texas should be well represented.

















_Modified by whitepepper at 12:12 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*

Nice can Nate


----------



## 1.8tblue4door (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_my piece will be there as well









_Modified by ryannorris16 at 12:33 AM 3-13-2010_

Can i dry hump it?


----------



## MagikMarkr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (1.8tblue4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tblue4door* »_
Can i dry hump it?

Dont be a fool, wrap your tool.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagikMarkr* »_
Dont be a fool, wrap your tool.


----------



## 1.8tblue4door (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (MagikMarkr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagikMarkr* »_
Dont be a fool, wrap your tool.

Its prosthetic so no worry.


----------



## MagikMarkr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (1.8tblue4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tblue4door* »_
Its prosthetic so no worry.

as long as were on the same page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (MagikMarkr)*


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (MagikMarkr)*

you know I'll be there, hopefully with painted lowers and Votex front installed


----------



## JeffyDahmer (Nov 6, 2009)

Wilmington, NC
DD status but trust me it'll be lower by sowo.. roads here suck


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*

Here is mine:


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Here is mine:









Love those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks... might sell them!


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1lojet1281* »_




this car pulls those wheels off so well. im uber jelouse.


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Leeds)*

sticker fender. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (reynolds9000)*

biter fender


----------



## Champ1aaaa (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*









if all goes well, "we'll" be there!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (Champ1aaaa)*

I'll be there. Possibly in this if I can get it back together in time.


----------



## MagikMarkr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (J.Owen)*

Sexy beetle.


----------



## TheSeff (Jul 26, 2007)

Third year for me! Can't wait.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Leeds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leeds* »_biter fender









Your car, not mine.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_I'll be there. Possibly in this if I can get it back together in time. 

I would like to meet you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif First poster in the MK4 2.0T roll call thread.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
I would like to meet you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif First poster in the MK4 2.0T roll call thread.

I'd be happy to meet up. It looks like the beetle might not make it, but i'll be there nonetheless (damn wedding is getting in the way of finishing the car.)


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_I'll be there. Possibly in this if I can get it back together in time.














































will be in this but it wont look much like this.









from last year.


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (BMP_FTW)*

SOWO bound from Cleveland


----------



## phat03jti (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (All VW All the time)*

Heres mine so far, hopefully i can get some other little things finished before the show, even though once i get there i wont be able to drive it again until i leave.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by phat03jti at 3:21 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (phat03jti)*

bringing this hunk of junk... (minus roof rack prolly.. unless someone wants to donate a fairing ;-)) and hopefully it'll be on air by than...


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

Driving up from Key West if i get my fuel pump fixed...


----------



## allwheelaudi (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (The FLOG)*

Should be a little different when i get there. New wheels and air ride but this is how it looks now.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (allwheelaudi)*

Hmmm.... debating...


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

needs black grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


----------



## ltvinny (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (micvin)*

I'll be there again with this:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ill be there...


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_
the nicest turd ive ever seen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


haha, thanks, it's finally out of winter mode and down to her summer height from that pic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vr6pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6pilot* »_Hmmm.... debating...









Don't debate. Just do it!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Let's see your ride! (SMOOTH)*









Hopefully on Air by then.
KAOS


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

You guys got a convoy organised?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (vr6pilot)*


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait for this event!!!!!!!!! Big cruise to get there and lots of VW fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlenr* »_Can't wait for this event!!!!!!!!! Big cruise to get there and lots of VW fun.

Glad to see you making it back! We always appreciate you bringing one of the greatest Dubs of all time. just re read the story about it in PVW...incredible. I know the horse carriage driver's didin't like it two years ago, but oh well. Is this your third or fourth year?


----------



## vwO4gli (May 7, 2007)

i'll be there......


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_
Glad to see you making it back! We always appreciate you bringing one of the greatest Dubs of all time. just re read the story about it in PVW...incredible. I know the horse carriage driver's didin't like it two years ago, but oh well. Is this your third or fourth year?


going on 4th year of owning the car. 3rd year of attending SOWO!!!!


----------



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

Those wheels are sick! 

_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Saabstory02)*

Bringing the bunny.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (nemo1ner)*

First time, can't wait.







Oh, and that mkVI is niiiice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

Ill be there in this


----------



## MichaelB30 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

I'm bringing this.........


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (MichaelB30)*

if i get the motor done in time


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Lol. Cabrio chicks in the back are eye-balling you son! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gorgeous color.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (nemo1ner)*

yeah that thing is minty fresh.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GtiGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiGirl* »_pic here

HEY BER!
We will be in this!


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ BMW's suck just say'n. JK







ya


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GtiGirl)*

You know what... You car verse the wagon might be a funny race.
2.8L RWD vs 2.5L FWD both auto. 4K vs what 3k.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_You know what... You car verse the wagon might be a funny race.
2.8L RWD vs 2.5L FWD both auto. 4K vs what 3k. 









racing!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GtiGirl)*

you losing to a wagon...


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Don't let Bre fool you, we're bringing the R32.


----------



## Mr-X (May 16, 2007)

If i can get it together in time....this








If not....well, lets just say i have a 540I that needs to have its legs run out on a long trip.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr-X)*

Better get that rocco done son!
heres mine. doubt it will be painted to its former glory for SOWO... 
Inari Silver Metallic!


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

maybe it'll be washed... maybe


----------



## redjettaIII (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (freakyGTI)*











_Modified by redjettaIII at 7:36 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (redjettaIII)*


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

no mkIIs this year?


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

hey man, how'd you manage that grille? put a wolfsburg grille and standard grille together?

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What ever you bring...................................... Lower it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (sump scraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump scraper* »_if i get the motor done in time









more like if you can get off work?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_hey man, how'd you manage that grille? put a wolfsburg grille and standard grille together?


i think he painted the chrome jetta grille black and left the bars chrome.
but those bars do come out so you can swap em, clips are hard to get out tho.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_What ever you bring...................................... Lower it


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some of these rides....
DAMN. 
I'M NOT WORTHY! lol
first year at SoWo...
We're bringing the twins... <3
EDIT 
lol WRONG pic 


























_Modified by smartchick2009 at 8:59 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VDUB MKIV)*

Be there with this (at the Forge booth):


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

here is mine!!! see you there


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (JDMillhouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDMillhouse* »_no mkIIs this year?









unfortunatly, i can't justify bringing both cars. maybe i'll try to trailer them both next year. gonna try to meet you though and see your mk2. i'll be wearing a shirt with my car on it (grey jetta on polished d90s). our friend is bringing a very clean white mk2 vr6 golf. 
my wife's car:


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (motocaddy)*


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (fbomb)*


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (mreuro)*


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_









P-shop


----------



## KaotikGTI (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (irishpride)*

The 337 will be there


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (KaotikGTI)*

Looks like you lowered it more.. good job.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaotikGTI (May 9, 2009)

Yessssir! i think im might go another inch all around but as you know road quality sucks here


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Alexvr)*

toight...like a toiger.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

Scuba2001 said:


> Don't let Bre fool you, we're bringing the R32.


 well we had a change of plans. Looks like we are bringing the boyfriends MKVi.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

should be EPIC.............im rolling shotty


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll be driving the beater


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

pic from last year outside of where i stayed in NC 










*minus the eyelids


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i'll be there in this


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Last year: 









This year:


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

> Bags are for 40's


 HAHAHAAHHAAAAA! so funny. Or to put over Ugly Girl's Heads! lol


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Haha


----------



## BlackMK6GTI (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*hopefully this still some touch-up*






























still looking for someone that has a room and wants a roommate email me @ [email protected] 

Also bring Bling for engine bay to sell special prices for this event........


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## robotwaffle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## CDubNdaHous (Feb 15, 2008)

say hey if ya see me


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

work in progress... come say hey if your there... yes its a TDI


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

need some 3 hour rest.:snore:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

and I'm here already, someone hit me up.


----------

